
Whether you trust scientists may depend on your political party - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_54c05d3617aa6d2032df7244a06da79e
======
pmdulaney
So that neighbor of mine who has a sign in her yard that says "SCIENCE IS
REAL" is probably a Democrat?

